# Black and Decker KS890ECN saw - blades?



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

pretty sure that tool was a fancy gadget type design that they came out with and flopped... try their website and get the owners manuel it will say what blades to use


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I googled it, just to what it was. Amazon UK, just like you said. The pictures of the blades don't look like anything I've seen. There's a pretty good B&D/DW/PC service center here; but the line's busy.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

It looks like a UK Tool
http://www.isitetv.com/941558a068d9a988f6dd132598f8d7f9-p10.htm

Can you take out the Blade and post a Pic?

They may be similar to the Klein Magic-Slot blades:
http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-709-Compass-Saw-4-Magic-Slot-Blade-p/kle-709.htm


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Weird - this is definitely bought in the US - it has a 110V plug.

I'll take a pic of the blade later.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

CoconutPete said:


> One of the items is a saw. Black and Decker KS890ECN. It's a wacky looking thing - almost like a cross between a jigsaw and zawsall.
> 
> I can't find blades anywhere


check out the video
it shows a blade change but nothing I regognize

http://www.isitetv.com/941558a068d9a988f6dd132598f8d7f9-p10.htm


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ok after watching that video.. its definitely a tool that never caught on. much like the mitre saw that flips around to become a table saw....


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I think I found out why it never caught on.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/B-D-X29961-...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item3cb79c1794

$22 for a blade for a reciprocating saw. Ouch!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

GPB is short for: Great Britain Pound'_ UK _ 

I found more blades but they were all with UK prices e.g.:
http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...ay?langId=110&storeId=10151&partNumber=667657

note on that site
"* Unfortunately we cannot deliver to the outlying islands*."


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Now I'm on the fence.... add in Shipping and after buying blades 3 times you are at 90 bucks. What does a good sawzall cost these days?

I guess I could have them delivered to Denmark and pick them up when I'm there next. Seems like a lot of work just for blades


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

You can find 10a reciprocating saws of reputable brand name (DeWalt, Milwaukee) on for about $100. Stepping up to the bigger motors will get the price closer to $200.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Any of the 10 amp (that's ~1200W) recips available on this side of the pond sounds like a deal breaker compared to the 400W scorpion.
Ref: http://www.blackanddecker.co.uk/powertools/productdetails/catno/KS890ECN/info/specifications/
see "Specifications"


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Ooh ooh. I think I've got it!
Google Black and Decker Navigator Blades.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd get rid of it and buy a sawsall. Why go through all this every time you need a new blade?
A sawsall is a far more usefull tool and easy to find blades for.

http://www.reconditionedtools.com/o...oned-tools-Site/default/Search-Show?q=Sawsall


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

PaliBob said:


> Any of the 10 amp (that's ~1200W) recips available on this side of the pond sounds like a deal breaker compared to the 400W scorpion.
> Ref: http://www.blackanddecker.co.uk/powertools/productdetails/catno/KS890ECN/info/specifications/
> see "Specifications"


400 Watts!!! No wonder it tore through stuff!!!!





ratherbefishing said:


> Ooh ooh. I think I've got it!
> Google Black and Decker Navigator Blades.


HOLY CRAP!!!!! Is that it ???

I ordered a couple! I'll update the thread when they get here.


----------

